# Best converters for classical music?



## tweeksound (Jul 31, 2007)

Any one have ideas on converters that will help get accurate recordings of classical music?
I have the pre's and the mics but I'm not sure I can do a fair comparison of converters for classical music. I'm looking into Lavrie and Apogee. Any recommendations? The good thing is, I may only need 6 channels for many surround applications.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm not sure if your looking for recording A/Ds or monitoring D/As. Apogee in my opinion would not be the converter for classical music.Their are converters, that are very pricey that people use for classical music.Converters that are supposed to be transparent ,like Weiss,DCS,Digital Audio Denmark,are the ones I usually see.


----------



## DIGIT (Aug 19, 2008)

There is no such a thing as a Classical music converter. Even when speaking of 'transparency' it's still a very subjective world.

I use Mytek, Apogee and Lavry and each does certain things better. Weiss and others are good as well. You are going to have to audition some and pick the ones YOU like best.


----------



## tweeksound (Jul 31, 2007)

Thank you, DIGIT.
Just to clarify, I did not ask about a "classical music converter".

I asked what others find useful for getting accurate recordings, and mentioned that it would be for classical music.
And accuracy in a converter is not at all subjective in my experience.
If a converter can plot the PCM code to represent the alternating current of a microphone and preamp combination to a more accurate degree than another, it is more accurate or transparent.

I know a thing or two about converters as I studied audio production at Boston U and am currently teaching an audio production class that I founded.

I was just trying to start a topic incase anyone had any interest.

Thanks.


----------



## DIGIT (Aug 19, 2008)

In my own listening tests I have found that Apogee is sometimes better (as in more desirable) for certain instruments while the Mytek has 'sweeter' high end and perhaps better definition of ensemble and/or chords (such as classical guitar, piano, etc...). The LAVRY is my favorite, for my ears.

If I only had to use ONE converter I would use the LAVRY GOLD as I prefer it overall to the other two. I have never used their BLUE converters or their new AD-10/DA-10 either.

But, in the end what you hear is also relative to your D/A converter. By doing tests of D/A converters I have found that I wouldn't always pick the same brand for D/A conversion as I did for A/D conversion. However, once again, I would be using the LAVRY GOLD for both A/D/A conversion if I were to use only one unit at all times. Mytek is great and much cheaper. 

I don't know what your budget is but, you may want to have a **** at the Mytek 8ch unit. I don't think you'll be able to find a 'better' converter at that price, that's for sure.


----------



## tweeksound (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks DIGIT,

I would love Lavry Golds but it will take some more saving up.

The Mytek is also a great option that I didn't think about.
A single unit with more converters is best as I feel that clocking your converters internally is always preferable to external clocking.


----------



## DIGIT (Aug 19, 2008)

Right, the 8 ch Mytek also works as a SUMMING mixer/converter, which is great! And you can't beat the price, which gives you also options for certain add ons for PRO Tools, etc...

Another cool thing is...that it has a volume control (!) so, you can attach your amp or powered monitors directly to it allowing the purest possible monitoring path.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

Tweeksound,
I have an assortment of converters also.I find that even when manufacturers say that converters are transparent they really are not.I hate to change the subject,but the Korg Mr-1000 does a wonderful job at doing live recordings,or mixdowns.I have had the modification done on mine and I really love mine.Oh, I forgot to say, try the lynx aurora out its not too pricey.It may be something to listen to.


----------

